# Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI



## Nexxos1412 (7. Dezember 2009)

*Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Hallo,
ich melde mich seit langem mal wieder da ich habe mir überlege eine neue Wasserkühlung anzuschaffen, ich hatte damals mal eine gehabt aber die war nicht der reißer,mein budget liegt bei 150 euro und das ding soll gut sein,also mein thermaltake kühlt meinen quad momentan auf um die 55°c bei vollast ist ein Q9450.Ich habe noch teile von damals und auch erfahrung damit also eine Pumpe habe ich noch eheim mit 600L/h ich weiß nicht ob ich die verwenden kann was meint ihr?.und ich würde gerne einen dual oder triple radi nehmen und unten montieren also unter dem Xaser durch die winkel ist da ja platz welchen Radi soll ich kaufen ??.Und ich will nur die cpu kühlen welchen Kühler soll ich kaufen ?

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Skim (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Die Pumpe kannst du bestimmt noch nutzen.
Ich würde ein Heatkiller 3 empfehlen in der LT oder Cu version
Beim Radi würde ich vom Preis her ein Magicool 360 slim empfehlen.

Gruß Skim


----------



## Madz (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Was für Teile sind denn vorhanden?


----------



## Nexxos1412 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Hallo,
danke für die Antwort , meine frage weiß jemand ob überhaupt ein 360er unter das Xaser passt also Vorhanden sind noch Pumpe und noch anschlüsse und sowas also eher kleinkram noch nen tempmesser und sowas halt.Lüfter würde ich 2x Noiseblock 120er nehmen die mit 98m³/h habe ich shcon 2 verbaut die sind gut

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Madz (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Weiss ich nicht. Ich würde an deiner Stelle aber einen Magicool Slim oder Phobya G-Changer nehmen. Dazu Noiseblocker PL2 Lüfter und einen XSPC 5,25" Agb.


----------



## Nexxos1412 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Die Magicoll slim sind ja wirklich preiswert sind die echt so gut wie ihr sagt also für die 150euro soll drin sein kühlblock cpu radi und nich die beiden lüfter und vllt noch ein AGB die pumpe hat zwar nen eingebauten aber 2 sind besser


----------



## Nexxos1412 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

ich würde wahrscheinlich wenn er von der dicke passt den fobya wegen entlüftungsschraube und variabler anschlüsse und wegen des innenaubaus nehmen .macht es viel aus zwichen HK 3.0 LT und der CU


----------



## Madz (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Ist die Pumpe eine Eheim Station? Wenn ja, brauchst du keinen extra AGB.

Also wenn du nur den CPu Kühler und Radi kaufen musst, würde ich einen XSPC RC 240 und einen HEatkiller 3.0 LT nehmen. Der Rest des Geldes kann dann für Kleinteile ausgegeben werden.




> ´ich würde wahrscheinlich wenn er von der dicke passt den fobya wegen entlüftungsschraube und variabler anschlüsse und wegen des innenaubaus nehmen .macht es viel aus zwichen HK 3.0 LT und der CU



Der Unterschie dbeträgt ca. 1,2°.


----------



## Nexxos1412 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

hallo,
also nur CPU wird gekühlt und ein triple radi ist schon gut aber ich kann nur 2 lüfter montieren und bin mir nicht sicher ob triple passt also nehme ich dual kleinteile sind alle vorhanden bis auf schlauch und wasserzusatz also kann ruhig 150 euro kosten alles also schlauch 240er cpu block und 2 lüfter hast du vllt eine ganze kombi wäre nett danke die pumpe ist in dem AGB drinne ist ne ehem station wie du sagtest 

gruß


----------



## Nexxos1412 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

nur nochmal als kleine info also ich will bessere temps als momentan 

Momentan non Oce'd
core 0:55°c
core 1:51°c
core 2:53°c
core 3:52°c
nach 3 min Prim laut Hardware monitor

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Madz (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Schnapp dir doch mal ein Maßband und mess aus, ob ein Triple passt!

Und nebenbei: Wenn dir noch was einfällt, benutzt doch bitte den "ändern" Button. Doppelposts sind unerwünscht!


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Also das Anbringen unter dem Xaser ist bei 30mm Platz (hab mal eben gemessen ohne die Gummifüße da die bei mir nicht mehr vorhanden sind  ) wohl keine Option, außer du erhöhst den Abstand mit anderen Füßen.
An deiner Stelle würde ich einen Dual-Kühler (2x140) auf den Boden innen und bei einer eventuellen Erweiterung einen Single-Radi (1x120) am Heck verbauen.
Wär dann nur noch der Platz für die Pumpe, da du selbst bei der Unterbodenmontage keinen Platz durch die innen verbauten Lüfter mehr hast, außer du nimmst den Festplattenkäfig raus.

Edit: Obwohl das Case echt groß ist hat sich TT nicht viele Gedanken gemacht in Sachen Wakü, da mir der Platz zu klein war hab ich mich gleich für eine externe Lösung entschieden, solltes eventuell auch mal darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Nexxos1412 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Danke für eure hilfe ehm es sind wirklich nur 30mm hab auch keine gummifüße mehr ,ich könnte vllt nen slim nehmen der hat nur 30 mm aber ist echt sehr knapp extern geht nicht weil ich noch auf lans gehe das wird mir zuviel.und innen wirds denk ich mal auch knapp mit nem normalen der 60 hat mhh und dann noch lüfter das geht nicht also sollte schon unten hin 

Edit: wo ich den dranbaue überlege ich nochmal zur not wird gebohrt oder co ist egal ich nehme den heatkiller 3.0 als kupfer nur Radi hätte ich gerne noch mehr vorschläge wenn das machbar wäre also 240er gute darf ruhig 60 euro kosten der radi weil ich will ja auch dabei bleiben das ich was ordentliches will pumpe ist zwar nicht der knaller aber zur not kauf ich das nach und nach ich will aber schonmal nen top radi und nen top cpu Kühler

danke für eure hilfe
Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Also mit dem Radi und den Lüftern sind es nur 56,3 mm. Das sollte passen, um diese Kombo innen zu montieren.
Nur bei deiner Pumpe musst du dir noch Gedanken machen. Wie viele HD und opt. Laufwerke hast du? 
Wenn der Platz reicht um alles bei den 5,25"-Schächten unterzubringen, könntest du den Festplattenkäfig ausbauen und den Platz für die Pumpe nutzen.


----------



## Nexxos1412 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Hallo , 
ich habe 2 Laufwerke DVD Brenner 1ne zalman 5,25 lüftersteuerung und 2 westerndigital Platten also sollte passen wo bekomm ich die 5,25er Festplatten Adapter her ich würde gerne Radi kühlblock und adapter im selben laden kaufe 

Gruß 
nico


----------



## Madz (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter da gibts grad 12% Ankuendigung Nikolaus-Rabattaktion 2009 von AquaTuning und Meisterkuehler - Meisterkuehler.de - Wasserkühlung für Computer und Silent PCs


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Das bekommst du alles bei Aquatuning.
Hier mal ein Warenkorb.

Edit: Dazu noch den Heatkiller einfügen und andere Sachen die du benötigst.


----------



## Nexxos1412 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Hallo,
ich hab mal nachgeguckt was ich so brauche und habe den Warenkorb nochmal bearbeitet was meint ihr?

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Madz (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Der Warenkorb ist leer.


----------



## Nexxos1412 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

habs als bild hochgeladen weiß nicht wie man links von Warenkörben hier reingestellt

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Madz (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Ganz einfach, oben rechts auf "Speichern" klicken, Link kopieren, fertig.


----------



## Nexxos1412 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

also ist die Config ok so ?

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Madz (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Nein ist es nicht. Da fehlt einiges. Wenn du den Korb verlinkst, änder ich es.


----------



## Nexxos1412 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

hallo,
das ist der Warenkorb ich hab mal geguckt meine Pumpe hat einen Riss im Agb also brauche ich auchnoch ne Pumpe mit AGB das wird wieder teuer naja was muss muss halt 

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a00e005812a5b3910f5251427712759c


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Bitteschön: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## ole88 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

nur das der agb nicht vorhanden ist momentan


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Der kommt bald wieder.


----------



## Nexxos1412 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Hallo,
danke für deine hilfe die Anschlüsse brauche ich nicht habe ich selber welche aber meine sind zum schrauben wo man zuschraubt oben mit überwurfmutter das finde ich besser sollte ja auch ok sein oder 


Gruß


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Ja, sollte auch ok sein. Für meinen Teil nutze ich lieber 16/10 Schlauch und Tüllen. Geht Vielen hier ähnlich.


----------



## Nexxos1412 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Hallo,
16/10 sind mir zu dick im Pc die sind bestimmt starr wie sau ich habe 10/8 soll ich lieber dickere nehmen ich weiß es ja nicht was würdest du mir empfehlen bei der config das ist meine jetzige https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/ee6aa75a31338321a40bbe779c8554f7 .Soll ich die Lüfter dann unters gehäuse machen den radi rein und so das die luft reinsagen oder wie??

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*



> die sind bestimmt starr wie sau


Stimmt nicht. Die sind super flexibel. Deswegen nutze ich seit einem Jahr nur 16/10.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Die Lüfter kannst du auch unter das Gehäuse montieren (saugend), aber nur wenn du das irgendwie erhöhst, da du ja nur noch 5 mm Platz hättest. Am besten du nutzt dann sowas, damit hättest du dann 45 mm Luft und gleichzeitig eine Entkopplung.
Das mit deiner Pumpe ist natürlich Schade. Hast du dir denn schon mal Gedanken über dein Gesamtbudget gemacht?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*



Nexxos1412 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 16/10 sind mir zu dick im Pc die sind bestimmt starr wie sau ich habe 10/8 soll ich lieber dickere nehmen ich weiß es ja nicht was würdest du mir empfehlen bei der config das ist meine jetzige https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/ee6aa75a31338321a40bbe779c8554f7 .Soll ich die Lüfter dann unters gehäuse machen den radi rein und so das die luft reinsagen oder wie??
> 
> Gruß,
> Nico



Ich finde das 10/8 im TT Xaser VI verloren aussehen gerade wei das Case so groß ist.

Ich hatte selber das TT XaserVI und hab dort 16/10 verbaut (siehe Worklog) und da wirken die Schläuche keinesfalls Wurstig, sondern eher Normal.


----------



## Nexxos1412 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Hallo,
ich habe mein budget überdacht aus 150 wurden 260 euro habe die ganze config geändert ist zwar viel geld aber das kauft man sich ja nicht jedes jahr neu.Dann gibts halt keine neue grafikkarte für 260 euro die 4870 reicht mir eh dicke 

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Nexxos1412 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Hallo,
ich bins wieder hab meine Wakü heute fertig eingebaut nach 9h arbeit daran es war viel zu basteln nieten aufbohren neue löcher bohren ,größer bohren usw kabel verlegen alles schön, hier sind mal bilder ich hoffe nur das die temps besser werden sind momentan noch schlecht aber ich denke es wird noch ein bisschen luft im sys sein und die wlp hat sich nochnichtsorichtig mit dem KB verbunden ich hab 200n anpressdruck laut tabelle hab jede schraube auf 19,6 geschraubt mim messchieben gemessen ob das reicht weiß ich nicht weil die temp liegt bei 64°c bei vollast

Edit: tabelle liegt beim heatkiller dabei wenn ich 55°c hab das wäre nicht gut,ich zieh mir das ganze morgen nochmal rein bin echt kaputt vllt einfach noh luft im sys oder so.. ich will ja weniger als vorher vorher waren es 55°c ich hab auch Nb lüfter drauf mit 150m³ die stunde und die pumpe da von meinem link da sollte aber mehr drin sein.....
Gruß,
Nico


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

ähm wo gibts so ne liste wieviel anpressdruck man hat?

und 64 unter prime ist bissi hoch, ich hab mit prime um die 52 grad.


----------



## Nexxos1412 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Hallo,
ich bins wieder also hab mal ein paar fehler ausgmerzt hatte dein einlass vertascht vom HK der ist ja genau in der mitte da war der auslass vorher dann hab weniger wlp raufgemacht und bisschen draufgedrückt und etwas festern angezogen von 19,6mm auf 19,0mm jetzt muss ich das sys ncoh entlüften lasse weil is wasser ja verloren gegangen beim tauschen hab aber mal geguckt die temps sind fast so wie vorher bisher vllt tut sich ja nochwas wenn das mal 2h an war 
gruß,
Nico


----------



## Nexxos1412 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Hallo,
ich bins wieder so nochmal rumprobiert es war zu wenig wlp drunter deshalb die hohen temps hab jetzt ordentlich druntergemacht und auch wieder 19,0mm also um die 225N jetzt 
idle:                       Last:
Core0:38°c             Core0:58°c
Core1:35°c             Core1:52°c
Core2:36°c             Core2:51°c
Core3:33°c             Core3:48°c

Was meint ihr dazu hab ich was falsch gemacht oder liegt das daran das der prozessor ne schieß oberfläche hat ich hab mal geguckt ohne wlp der liegt fast nur an den ecken auf

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*



ole88 schrieb:


> ähm wo gibts so ne liste wieviel anpressdruck man hat?



Die Tabelle steht in der Montageanleitung des Heatkillers.


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

aso steht sowas auch beim ek supreme irgendwo?


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Hab mal eben auf der Homepage von EKWB geschaut ... nichts darüber gefunden. 
Vielleicht solltest du mal per email bei EKWB fragen, ob die dir so eine Liste schicken oder ob die dir darüber Auskunft geben können.

@ Nexxos1412

Hier mal meine Werte:

Raumtemp.:   18°C
Wassertemp:  22,8°C

unter Wakü: CPU|Spawa|NB|Graka|SB
Radiator: TT Symphony 5x120mm

CPU:     Idle|Last @Stock ohne Stromsparmaßnahmen bei 1,18 Volt

Core0: 30°C|42°C
Core1: 37°C|42°C
Core2: 30°C|42°C
Core3: 33°C|42°C


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

gut idee werd ich mal probieren


----------



## Nexxos1412 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Hallo,
warum sind meine so hoch?
an was liegt das ich meine ist non oced standart mi eist drinne 
wassertemp ka aber nicht warm raumptemp weiß ich auchnicht aber nicht warm  weil ich will kein thermo oder flow meter reinmachen weil das ist mir zu unclean vom look.CPU ist intel core 2quad q9450
Gruß,
Nico


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

hmmm vielleicht nochmal abmachen und neu mit wlp und dann noch mal montieren, wo ist dein radi montiert?


----------



## Nexxos1412 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Mhh hab ich ja schon gemacht und gut wlp draufgeklatscht ich weiß es einfach nicht woran es liegt anpressdruck hab ich um die 225n da ich anstatt 19,6 nur 19,0 genommen habe mhh ich glaub der prozessor ist schepp wie sau aber dann hätte ja conner genauso temps weil die sind baugleich ?? ich verstehs nicht 
Der Radi ist unten wie auf den bildern von sete 4 die lüfter drücken von innen nach außen also von rein durch den radi raus
Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Zu den Temps, nicht wirklich da ich einen größeren Radi habe. 
Du könntest mit einem Lineal mal den Heatspreader der CPU auf Unebenheiten prüfen.
Wie war eigentlich das Abdruckbild der WLP als du den Kühler von der CPU nochmal entfernt hast?

Edit: Hast du schon mal versucht das Case noch höher zu Stellen? Vielleicht staut sich unter dem Case Luft.


----------



## Nexxos1412 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Hallo,
Jungs heute habe ich die Lüfter Saugend gedreht und mein Core HS Plangeschliffen und meinen anpressdruck auf 300N erhöht also es passt gerade so noch ein blatt papier zwichen die federn die Temps sagen was aus ich bin Sprachlos

Idle 38,32,35,32°c
Vollast In Place Large FFT :43,39,41,39

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## ole88 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

hat also geholfen was ich gesagt habe^^


----------



## Nexxos1412 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Hallo , die temps haben sich nochmal um Knapp 2°c gesenkt also um die 41°c bei vollast 

habe nochmal neue Bilder gemacht


----------



## ole88 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

hast die lüfter aber immer noch nicht unter denn radi gepackt^^


----------



## Nexxos1412 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Hallo,
das geht nicht die löcher von TT passen nicht und ich bohr die nicht noch größer hab die schon auf 4 gebohrt anstatt 3 passt nicht ich müsste 5 das wird mir zu ungenau.So ist optimal ich meine 41°c bei vollast ist doch wunderbar

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## ole88 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

hmmm ja is ok, bin halt der meinung blasend ist besser als saugend^^


----------



## Nexxos1412 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

Hallo,
also das stimmt nicht ganz hab die mal blasend druntergehalten war kein unterschied also genauso gut wie saugend saugend hat sogar ncoh 3°c weniger ausgemacht deshlab hab ich das genommen frag mich aber bitte nicht warum vllt schieß gehäuse luftschlitze oder so keine ahnung

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## ole88 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü kaufberatung für Thermaltake Xaser VI*

hmm ok hab nämlich selbst andere erfahrung gemach, is aber ja nun auch egal^^


----------

